# طلب مخططات محطات صرف صحى ضرورى جدا جدا جدا جدا



## سشقشب (30 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن لوسمعتم تساعدونى فى الحصول على مخططات صرف صحى


----------



## salah_hyd (6 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تفضل اخي الكريم هذه مخططات لمحطة الصرف الصحي

موجودة في الجزائر ولاية المسيلة لكن بالفرنسية ....

كلمة السر لفك الضغط 

salah

....بالتوفيق ان شاء الله​


----------



## سعيد معمل (10 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## omar sondak (14 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------

